

Google’s challenges of freeing VP8 - robin_reala
http://blog.gingertech.net/2010/02/20/googles-challenges-of-freeing-vp8/

======
ableal
Useful discussion, with contributions from xiph.org. I found it via
<http://lwn.net/Articles/375717/> (also a decent discussion of the FSF appeal
to Google).

